# A gun for my Grandson (I Can't wait)



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My Grandson is 10 about 2 years ago I bought him a signal shot .22. He is lucky his Dad takes him shooting when ever he wants.
And his Dad likes shooting also. I got him a gun They call a "cricket" a .22 made for a little guy. He has gotten pretty good with it.
He has never broken any safety rules not even once. - Hes a god kid-
I'm going to ask his Mom and Dad if they think he is ready to move up from a signal shot. If they say yes.
I'm going to bust out this really cool AR-15 .22 it's a Walther/Colt. I hope Mom doesn't get mad. (I can't wait)
Mom Dad are awake and Christians so that's on my side. (I can't wait) 
When I got the cricket for him I got his dad a $100 moesin <how you do spell that?) I also got a spam can of ammo 
They both shoot the beans out of there guns. 
I'm thinking that if we collapse the rear stock it fit will fit him (I can't wait)

Man I got to stop getting on here and posting after I take my medication.



His Dad works his tail off but he always has time for the kids


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Since he has mastered a rifle why not a .22LR Handgun? People hate on this gun but I have put about 2,000 rounds through the SIG Mosquito I bought for my G/F with only 1 malfunction, a stovepipe. It is a sweet little gun.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I say that with posts like yours, you should never stop taking your medication. An upgrade from a single shot to a semi-auto is a natural progression and it sounds like your grandson is ready. Good for you and his parents for teaching him right.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

if looking at the sig mosquito, a fine piece I suppose, consider the ruger sr22. polish the feed ramps to keep down to the mis feeds.
I think that's a fine upgrade. have you considered the 10/22 for him? or is it the platform that would get him all excited. either way, its a nice choice.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

shotlady said:


> if looking at the sig mosquito, a fine piece I suppose, consider the ruger sr22. polish the feed ramps to keep down to the mis feeds.
> I think that's a fine upgrade. have you considered the 10/22 for him? or is it the platform that would get him all excited. either way, its a nice choice.


 I was thinking this would make a great trainer for the 5.56 AR


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

for me this platform is just for fun... heck id get one for a fun gun!!! but not for a business piece. too many parts and stuff to go wrong-( from the prepper in me POV). I find the 10 /22 to be a solid fun piece for decades. again the one that you fancy looks like a fine gun!!! hes gonna be stoked no matter what you get him!!! I would be!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Bummer,,,,,,,,His Mom (my sister wants to wait till next summer and see) 
I just hung my head and kicked the AR-.22 under the bed,, It will be waiting for him there.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, you gotta respect her wishes, But it is a sound investment. Glad to hear "good stories" about todays youth, and cudos to his father for always being willing to go shooting.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ohh im sorry to see. I know a kid that's gonna have a super summer! its just 5 months away


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Bummer,,,,,,,,His Mom (my sister wants to wait till next summer and see)
> I just hung my head and kicked the AR-.22 under the bed,, It will be waiting for him there.


You said he was your grandson then you said his mom is your sister. Not sure how this could be unless you made a mistake.
I am guessing he is your nephew or his Mom is your daughter and not your sister.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Thar aint no pesky branches in ar famly tree!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a 20 gauge single shot Ithica model 60 at age 12. My dad would not let me have a 22 because of the range. It was a wise de mission on his part. The rifle you have picked for him is fine from the bench with exact observation, however I would not give one of them to my daughter until she was sixteen or so when she was squirrel hunting with me.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Thar aint no pesky branches in ar famly tree!


Yea and I'm in West Virginia -------- Do I hear a banjo?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

shotlady said:


> if looking at the sig mosquito, a fine piece I suppose, consider the ruger sr22. polish the feed ramps to keep down to the mis feeds.
> I think that's a fine upgrade. have you considered the 10/22 for him? or is it the platform that would get him all excited. either way, its a nice choice.


If you are interested in the mosquito. Might I recommend you taking a look at the Walther P-22?! It is one of the best feeling handguns I have ever put in my hand. Accurate also. If you want, you canget an adapter and put a can on it as well.. Take a look, you will be glad ya did.


----------

